# Hey guys looks like we're getting Warranty Extension



## drivera717 (Apr 4, 2010)

Yup that's right I just got my letter today stating the our warranties for the transmission valve body will be extended. The extension is 7 years or 100,000. Any of you guys having hard shifts like I am wait for your letter or file a claim.


----------



## matthewjeffrey (Aug 29, 2009)

ya, i am experiencing hard shifts as well, but i am tuned so i dont think that they will be honoring that extended warranty at my local dealer for me.


----------



## Cherb32 (Jun 18, 2006)

drivera717 said:


> Yup that's right I just got my letter today stating the our warranties for the transmission valve body will be extended. The extension is 7 years or 100,000. Any of you guys having hard shifts like I am wait for your letter or file a claim.


For what car and what years?


----------



## GrkPranksta69 (Jan 11, 2009)

My letter says MY 2003 through 2008. Only bad part is that if you're chipped they will not honor it.


----------



## LampyB (Apr 2, 2007)

any idea if we need to actually inquire about it with VWoA to get documentation on this...or do they plan to notify everyone automatically? i have an '08 Rabbit BTW, should be covered! Sweet!


----------



## Evil_Charles (Jun 16, 2009)

Is the warranty extension also for slow shifts when it is cold? It has been getting warmer out and I still notice a slow shift prbably to 2nd. I know the its a good idea to warm up a car, but somewhere in my glovebox manual it says you don't need to. I always like to give it atleast a few minutes before I leave home to go anywhere. I have 64,000 miles. My car is an 05.5 Jetta 2.5. I think I have the tiptronic transmission. I know the fuild dosen't last forever.  I asked the dealer about changing it and he said its around $400.00 (mostly the price of the fluid).


----------



## bermankahns (Mar 24, 2011)

as far as i know it's for all of the 2.5's with an auto trans up to 2008. at the dealership i work at we usually dont even diag a hard shift on the 2.5's anymore. we just do the valve body under warranty and i cant think of a time that it didn't fix the problem. 

@ Evil_Charles i would say to check with your VW dealer to make sure your car is covered under this (it should be) and if it is just complain of a hard shift and you'll get a new valve body and new fluid under the warranty.


----------



## Evil_Charles (Jun 16, 2009)

It might be a hard shift but I am very easy on it till it starts getting to operating temp. Where I live there are farms all around. There is not too much stop and go driving here, just the stop signs at the intersections (which everyone appears to ignore . If I pushed the gas harder when cold it probably would be a hard shift so I think thats what it is.


----------



## kungfoojesus (Jan 10, 2005)

I always tell everyone, EVERYONE, "don't buy an automatic VW" 

I'm just glad VW is finally fixing this issue for once. :thumbup: to VW for this recall.


----------



## hop2it (Jul 6, 2010)

Had the valve replaced on my 2006 jetta and 2008 rabbit. No codes but the tech was able to duplicate the harsh shifts. Good thing is the fluid will be changed although not sure how much fluid is changed out.


----------



## Evil_Charles (Jun 16, 2009)

While I was a a VW dealer getting a key programmed, I asked about the shift and the guy told me it would be a really hard shift. It sounds to me like a really nasty jolt they would look for, or is the problem just not that bad? I know the valve bodies in the affected cars were defective in some way. Is this a shift that would cause whiplash over time? If it is I might be lucky and not have the defect (or I might have it happen when that warranty is up and cost me a ton of money to fix )


----------



## hop2it (Jul 6, 2010)

On the rabbit as I first gave it some gas the car would just hestitate into first gear, basically just not smooth.
on the jetta it would bump moderatley and sometimes bang into a lower gear usually 3-2. then they reflashed it and then the harsh shifting would be from 5-4 but no bang. I still thought it was harsher than normal they agreed and changed the module. However it is my wifes car and she was recently voted Mrs. New Hampshire in a national pageant so they perhaps they like her, how knows.


----------



## mk5RABt (Jul 28, 2008)

There is no way to tell if a car is chipped via scan tool vas5051b or equivalent...thats what they will use to set basic settings on the new valve body and check fluid temp for filling. once they install it...there is no software flash that updates the entire computer...and thats where your tuning files get erased...which notably will happen anytime your ecu gets a "SOFTWARE VERSION MANAGEMENT" update.


----------



## Evil_Charles (Jun 16, 2009)

Thanks, I don't notice a bang but now I know what to watch for. I didn't plan to chip the car, I like it as is for now. I bough Denso iridium plugs and they smoothed the car out a little but didn't do anything to modify the car. I keep getting people playing with their brakes (and who knows what else). From what you guys are saying my transmission seems OK.


----------



## Evil_Charles (Jun 16, 2009)

I finally took the car to the dealer and they will do the service under the warranty. Thanks everyone for the news about the notices VW sends out. Sometimes we don't get them.


----------



## darkn3ss (Jun 2, 2010)

I took my 2006 jetta to the dealer and they told me they could not replicate the problem. But when I drive my car I always experience hard shifts some times even when I'm on the highway. I told them this and they said because the car did not throw any codes they could not do anything about it. I'm mad because it definitely is happening and I have 92K miles on the car right now so I want to get this fixed before my warranty runs out. What should I do?


----------



## AsymmetricalDichotomy (Aug 13, 2010)

darkn3ss said:


> I took my 2006 jetta to the dealer and they told me they could not replicate the problem. But when I drive my car I always experience hard shifts some times even when I'm on the highway. I told them this and they said because the car did not throw any codes they could not do anything about it. I'm mad because it definitely is happening and I have 92K miles on the car right now so I want to get this fixed before my warranty runs out. What should I do?


Don't know if this would work but find someone with a vag-com and do some logging of your own while driving. The issue is I don't know how you would even begin to log specifically in regard to the transmission (it would be beneficial to log rmp's at the same time if possible too).

If you are able to perform logging while the issue occurs, attempt to isolate conditions which the hard shifting happens and tell the dealer to place the car in those conditions and hopefully the problem rears its ugly head.


----------



## ShadowWabbit (Aug 16, 2006)

:thumbdown: for misleading titles. You got my hopes up :'(


----------



## rabbitransit (Feb 18, 2007)

I don't think codes are conditional for coverage. You probably need to go to another dealer. You could ask them to show you the process flow for that TSB that requires codes. You could also call VWOA and try to get an arbitrator.


----------



## mk5RABt (Jul 28, 2008)

call the dealer with you vin...find out about the coverage condtion...complain about a hard up shift...and get it coverd...as long as you fall in the split and you complain your dealer should cover it..vw doesn't want a ration of $hit they want to make everyone happy...if they can slide you they will


----------

